# Good Community Fish for 55 Gallon Tank - Yet Another Stocking Question



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, I currently have a 20 Gallon tank that houses twin barred platies and julii corys. I am a novice in the hobby.

We just set up a 55 gallon tank that is currently cycling. 

I had originally wanted a Red Tail Shark, possible with tiger barbs, but speaking to people with experience with RTS's, once they mature some of them seem unable to tolerate ANY tankmates.

I really like the way the platies interact in my small tank, and the corys are very active as well. My current tank sits about 12 feet from my couch and we watch it on and off all day, very entertaining.

Basically I would like to build a friendly community of fish, but fish larger than our current species. Our 55 gallon tank is about twice as far from the couch, but it'd be nice if we could still see the fish.

Ideally, I'd like a group of 7 or so fish like the Rosy Barb, that get to about 6" fully grown, and interact well together. Unfortunately, the Rosy Barb needs a cooler temperature than many other tropical fish, and may limit what I can add down the road.

So basically, I'm looking for ideas to stock a peaceful community tank with bottom, middle and top swimmers that cohabit the tank well and are active and entertaining to watch. I would prefer the largest group, probably the middle swimmers, be around 6" mature. 

I've checked out many fish compatibility tools online and either they disagree or contradict themselves, or the fish I find are either too aggressive, need different temperatures then others, or are nocturnal (in which case I will barely ever see them).

It's a standard 48" 55 Gallon tank with an Aquaclear 70 filter. 

Ideally the fish would be good, hardy fish suitable for a relative amateur to fishkeeping.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, I am certainly open to any ideas. 

Thanks!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a red tail and tiger barbs as well as rosy barbs in my 55..they do fine! Also have puppies, rainbows, tetras, loach, and more. Its about watching their temperate. the shark rules the tank but they all coexist nicely


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

austinroberts23 said:


> I have a red tail and tiger barbs as well as rosy barbs in my 55..they do fine! Also have puppies, rainbows, tetras, loach, and more. Its about watching their temperate. the shark rules the tank but they all coexist nicely


What temperature do you keep your tank at so that the Rosy Barbs and other fish are all content? 

Thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Clown loaches are cool and so are redtails. I know rainbow sharks will school with clown loaches, but I don't know about redtails. I would recommend bettas, but you want bigger fish...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I keep my temp right at 78. Everything seems happy with it and swim around and play. and i do have a betta in there too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Clown loaches get too big for a 55 gallon but can be kept in a 55 gallon for some years. Clown loaches will get about 16" and need at least a 125 gallon tank to be happy.

I have three clown loaches and they are 7", 5 1/2", and 4". I will be upgrading to a bigger tank when I get the money to do so. I also have two leopard common plecos which are 6 1/2" and will get about 18" to 24".

Clown loaches grow slowly so you can enjoy them as they grow. Angelfish are cool as well. Tinfoil Barbs are cool, they get huge. Before I got my 55 gallon, there were two tinfoil barbs in the tank but they died. I may look for more though as they are pretty cool looking fish.

Clown loaches need to be in groups of 3 or more to be happy. They cannot be alone at all, otherwise they get lonely and die. They are susceptible to diseases and are not a beginner fish as many pet stores put them as. They have skin, tiny scales so they are sensitive to a lot of medications. Also clown loaches are also known as indicator fish.


----------

